# Swiss Birth Certificate



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

My little boy has a swiss international birth certificate, it has been notorised in Switzerland. Anyone know what the procedure is for legalising for Dubai? As we are in the UK the UAE embassy states that it should go through the FCO but the FCO state they don't legalise non-uk documents....Swiss embassy is no help.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

whitecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> My little boy has a swiss international birth certificate, it has been notorised in Switzerland. Anyone know what the procedure is for legalising for Dubai? As we are in the UK the UAE embassy states that it should go through the FCO but the FCO state they don't legalise non-uk documents....Swiss embassy is no help.


Looks like not many Swiss frequent this site then


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

whitecap said:


> Looks like not many Swiss frequent this site then


I dont think its the problem with swiss checking out your thread, youre basically asking some one who was born in Swtizerland but lives in UK and has UK passport and is now/have moving/moved to Dubai for advice. 

I wonder how come you havent received any replies? Hmmm  xx


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

dwilkinson said:


> I dont think its the problem with swiss checking out your thread, youre basically asking some one who was born in Swtizerland but lives in UK and has UK passport and is now/have moving/moved to Dubai for advice.
> 
> I wonder how come you havent received any replies? Hmmm  xx


You do talk rubbish sometimes woman!


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

whitecap said:


> You do talk rubbish sometimes woman!


I bet you wont get a reply to this one with information that answers your question. If I lose you buy me a new hanbag, if you win I wont hit you much for the above comment


----------

